# [vserver] Deinstallieren von ConfixxLight



## BubiBohnensack (15. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Leute,

Ich wage mich jetzt mal in gänzlich neues Gebiet:

Ich besitze einen vserver (http://www.vserver.de)
Nur habe ich das Problem, dass ich bei der Bestellung angegeben habe, dass ich ConfixxLight installiert haben möchte weil ich damals (vor 5 Tagen   ) noch dachte, das sei eine tolle Software usw.
Nunja nachdem ich mich mit mehreren Leuten im IRC (btw. danke EDI) in Verbindung gesetzt hatte um die Zusammenhänge und Funktionalitäten des Servers zu verstehen, wurde mir immer klarer, dass ConfixxLight nur eine Last ist, da ich sowieso schon webmin installiert hatte.

Mein jetztiges Problem allerdings ist, dass ich z.B. für die Domain creativepower.de eine Usergroup usw. eingerichtet habe, auch alles prima klappt per FTP usw. doch:
Die Dateien seinen es Bild/Text/HTML-Dateien sind nicht vom Internetexplorer aus aufrufbar, obwohl sie im jeweiligen Dokumentenroot-folder liegen und eigentlich aufgerufen werden müssten.

Jetzt hat mir eine Person meines Vertrauens gesagt, dass liege eventuell an Diskrepanzen zwischen Confixx und Webmin bzw. meinem Confixx mit Totalschaden.

Meine Frage ist deshalb primär:
*
Wie deinstalliere ich 100% sauber, ohne Rückstände Confixx?
*
Das Ding ist nämlich das, dass ich wenn ich eine Neuinstallation des Servers beantrage, immer wieder ConfixxLight mit aufgespielt wird, da ich das ja während der Bestellung angegeben hatte.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und die Frage ist nicht zu dämlich.



PS: In der FAQ zum vserver steht, dass man Confixx "deaktivieren" kann - ist das vollständiges Deinstallieren?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. Dezember 2002)

Hallo bubi,

frag' mal hier: http://www.webhostlist.de


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. Dezember 2002)

Danke für den Link

Falls es noch jemanden interessiert:
Ich habe beim vserver-Support angefragt, ob ich mein Paket auf Eins ohne Confixx umstellen könne - dies ist leider momentan noch nicht möglich, es wird jedoch daran gearbeitet.


----------



## edi (19. Dezember 2002)

immer wieder gern bubi 

cheers
edi


----------



## BubiBohnensack (19. Dezember 2002)

Ohne dich und IRC hätte ich die ganzen Probleme mit Sicherheit nicht gelöst - muchas gracias.


----------

